# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Kołatanie serca po alkoholu

## edek

Hej, czy ktoś z Was miał tak po alkoholu, ze na drugi dzień zaczeło mocno bic serce tak jakby takie kołatanie serca?
Przyznam się ze jestem czlowiekiem spokojnym i raczej rzadko kiedy piję, naprawde tylko jak jest okazja a jest ich niewiele  :Wink:  Wczoraj byłem na imprezie firmowej i troche sie zapomniałem, wypiłem z kolegą 0,7 i potem jeszcze dwa drinki. Nie wiem czy to duzo, ale nie w tym rzecz. Rano wstałem to az ręce mi się trzesły a co gorsze serce mi zaczeło mocniej bic. Nigdy wczesniej nie mialem takiego czegos bo nigdy tyle nie wypilem jednego wieczoru. Czy ktos z was tez tak miał? Powinienem sie martwic?
Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak objawia sie zanik alkoholu we krwi wiec po duzym piciu war to czasami po prostu walnac klina

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------

